# Two Edge's communicating?



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

Can you have two Edge units in one home that can see each others DVR? Does it work like that? Almost like how a mini slaves itself to a bolt or edge, can the two Edge units interact with each other? If you record something on one you could watch it on the other?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

You can with Bolt and earlier boxes (at least under TE3). I would assume so with Edge boxes as well, but it's too dangerous to assume, at this point.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

TE4 also. My Bolt and Roamio Plus are both TE4 and We watch shows from either box all the time. In other words my brother and I can access each other's NOW PLAYING list. Anything beyond that I cant speak to. (Yes I ended that sentence with a preposition) (I hope Col. Oneill doesnt get upset)


----------

